# Eco Complete or Black Flourite?



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm looking to top-up/replace some of my existing sandbed. Right now it's a mix of Eco-complete (1-2 years old) and black river sand. My LFS has both these options so I'm wondering what would be more ideal?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

To me there about the same so it's whatever one you like to look at the best.

I tend to go with Fluorite just because it doesn't go quite as mushy after three
years as Eco but Eco also tends to hold roots better so it's a wash in my book.

- Brad


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

I've had Flourite Red mixed with sand running in my 25 gal for about 6-8 years and it's still running strong. 
It's a low-maintenance tank with a few low-light plants. 
I've not tried Eco Complete, but I definitely like Flourite better than plain ole gravel.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

bradac56 said:


> I tend to go with Fluorite just because it doesn't go quite as mushy after three
> years as Eco but Eco also tends to hold roots better so it's a wash in my book.
> 
> - Brad


Are you sure you're talking about eco-complete and not Aquasoil? I have mine for 5+ years and it is still as hard as when I first got it. The only substrate I know that will go mushy is Flora Base and Aquasoil.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Pitabread, black fluorite will not be round like eco-complete or sand. It all depends on how you want it to look.

Your substrate should be fine. Is there a reason to replace some of it?


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

ShortFin said:


> Pitabread, black fluorite will not be round like eco-complete or sand. It all depends on how you want it to look.
> 
> Your substrate should be fine. Is there a reason to replace some of it?


Well I guess I'm mostly adding to deepen the gravel bed. During water changes, I tend to lose some of the black river sand I have in there (since it's so light), and I've noticed some areas have gotten a bit thinner.


----------

